# HELP! I need to find out where this music is from....



## bletchley (Feb 20, 2014)

Can someone smart please watch this youtube and tell me what this song or music is from? I just love it and I need to download is somewhere.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

The uploader has not made this video available in my country, bro


----------



## bletchley (Feb 20, 2014)

That sucks. Shame - It's an intro music to an Olympic hockey game (Russia, USA) that has a epic music..just think it's solid.


----------



## Queequeg (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it any of the ones in this video? These are pretty popular Olympic themes.


----------

